# Paphiopedilum randsii



## JPMC (Jan 12, 2013)

It's nearly 5 years since this plant has bloomed for me. I've had it since ~1995 (?) as a seedling of a sibling cross of the 'Birchwood' clone from Orchids Limited. It grows well and at one time bloomed annually with 5-6 flowers from ~1999 until 2008. At that time it unfortunately was attacked by mites and rust and I almost lost it. About a year ago I switched to LED lights in the plant room so the daytime temperatures moderated and most of my plants did much better. I'm encouraged by the fact that this plant now has 6 open flowers and two more buds. That's more than it has ever had and it almost matches the flower count of the jungle collected plants I've seen posted on this site. The flowers are a bit smaller than when it bloomed with 5-6 flowers, but I'm just glad that it's alive. I like the fact that the flowers don't have the spindly tips to the lateral sepals that other plants of this species seem to have.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## emydura (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW. Not every day you see a randii posted. Great save and culture to bring it back. Not the easiest to grow I believe.


----------



## Justin (Jan 12, 2013)

wow indeed. another great species in your collection.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful randsii Jay. I hope this species blooms every year but it takes too damn long to mature a growth.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 12, 2013)

very well done.
Keep it up.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 12, 2013)

So far P. randsii is a rare species in our collections also photos of its flowers have been rare in this forum. All the more I enjoy your photos and your story.
Hopefully mine P. randsii will flower one day as nice as yours, congrats.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 12, 2013)

what is your LED light setup?


----------



## Spaph (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats, spectacular blooming and clone! What a story, what a great comeback for the plant and all your TLC!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 12, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> what is your LED light setup?



I use two 100 w fixtures for a 4 x 8 foot area with the two fixtures placed in the geographic center 4 feet above the shelf holding the plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow! What a great save!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ericst11 (Jan 12, 2013)

very nice i have always wanted one of these.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 12, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool: WTG!!!!  :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ditto (Jan 13, 2013)

Well done !!


----------



## Paul (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a very nice bloom, not often seen!!

Congratulations in growing it for almost 2 decades now!! :clap:


I hope to have blooms on my seedlings (flask from Sam) soon now, new growths are starting so I think next year it shoud be ok :drool:


----------



## Dido (Jan 13, 2013)

great looking one, congrats on that do you have a pic of the hole plant. 
Seen only small seedlings till now. 
Did you ever cross it like with armeniacum


----------



## Martin (Jan 13, 2013)

your plant is for sure an eyecatcher! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 13, 2013)

Everytime I see a specie like this wonder about sense of hybridizing. This spoecie so wonderful, none of any hybridizing can product better than this. Many thanks for sharing, you are a great grower!
Could you please tell me LS? I wonder because wild plants LS sometimes bigger than 1 meter.


----------



## gunny (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow. I love it.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 13, 2013)

Dido said:


> great looking one, congrats on that do you have a pic of the hole plant.
> Seen only small seedlings till now.
> Did you ever cross it like with armeniacum



Thank you. I'm not a fan of hybrids so I have not done any hybridizing.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 13, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> Everytime I see a specie like this wonder about sense of hybridizing. This spoecie so wonderful, none of any hybridizing can product better than this. Many thanks for sharing, you are a great grower!
> Could you please tell me LS? I wonder because wild plants LS sometimes bigger than 1 meter.



The largest fan measures 22 inches across and the spike is now 24 inches tall.


----------



## Orchid-fever (Jan 13, 2013)

That is a spectacular species! . Kudos on saving it!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## paworsport (Jan 13, 2013)

Superb:drool:


----------



## polyantha (Jan 13, 2013)

Still one of my favourites. Thanks for posting and well done!!


----------



## bballr4567 (Jan 13, 2013)

Amazing. Just amazing.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2013)

Great growing.

Great blooming and longevity.

This one would be a good one to try to get some seed going.

It's been rumored that sterility is an issue, but I think its mostly poor culture keeping these guys down.


----------



## Evergreen (Jan 14, 2013)

What Rick said  !
Very special paph indeed.


----------



## Heather (Jan 14, 2013)

Fabulous job and great blooming! One of my favorites as well!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 14, 2013)

Fantastic plant JP. Super job knocking off the rust and mites so we could enjoy it as much as yourself! Your efforts gives me encouragement that someday mine will (might) bloom! My single fan grows leaves and put out roots but stalls each time it tries to put up side growths. I see yours is in a basket...same culture as your armeniacums?


----------



## JPMC (Jan 14, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic plant JP. Super job knocking off the rust and mites so we could enjoy it as much as yourself! Your efforts gives me encouragement that someday mine will (might) bloom! My single fan grows leaves and put out roots but stalls each time it tries to put up side growths. I see yours is in a basket...same culture as your armeniacums?



Thanks for the compliments!

I grow it in a plastic basket that fits inside a plastic pot (they're sold as a unit). The medium is mediukm Monterey bark (90%) with large perlite (10%).


----------



## JPMC (Jan 29, 2013)

*Update 01-29-2013*

As of today, 01-29-2013, all 8 flowers are open:





[/IMG]


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 29, 2013)

Very impressive....


----------



## eggshells (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this. Gives us something to look forward to on our seedling plants.


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 29, 2013)

Great.

And currently too rare in cultur!


----------



## Martin (Jan 29, 2013)

such a great view!


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2013)

that's a very nice bloom!! especially on a first bloom and such rare plant!


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2013)

JPMC said:


> I use two 100 w fixtures for a 4 x 8 foot area with the two fixtures placed in the geographic center 4 feet above the shelf holding the plants.



Do you have footcandle (at the plant) and lights on duration?


----------



## Marc (Jan 29, 2013)

Impressive that's all I can say


----------



## JPMC (Jan 29, 2013)

Rick said:


> Do you have footcandle (at the plant) and lights on duration?



I don't have the footcandle readings, but they're on for 12 hours per day year-round.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 29, 2013)

Such a rare sight! Congrats to you for growing it after almost losing it! 

:clap::clap::clap:

:drool::drool::drool:

I think I still need a few more years for my randsii to flower as it is only about 10 inch leafspan and no new growth.


Paphman910


----------



## GuRu (Jan 29, 2013)

This beauty gets more and more beautiful !


----------



## Ditto (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonderful !!


----------

